# bossy



## bmc2010

How do I say "bossy" or what is the closest translation to "bossy" in Japanese?


----------



## almostfreebird

big shot=bigwig=boss=oyabun(especially used in yakuza society, that is gang)

For example:
He is bossy=Kare wa oyabunkaze o(wo) f(h)ukaseru.=Kare wa ibarichiras.

ibaru=be haughty=be authoritative

ibarichirasu=be domineering=lord it over...


----------



## Anatoli

Maybe 親分肌の人 (おやぶんはだのひと) - oyabun-hada-no hito?


----------



## almostfreebird

Anatoli said:


> Maybe 親分肌の人 (おやぶんはだのひと) - oyabun-hada-no hito?


 
"Kare wa oyabunhada no hito des" means "he is a big-hearted man" or "he has a quality of boss".


----------



## cheshire

親分肌の人、はほめ言葉で、bossy とはちょっと意味が違うよ！
ibari 威張り、とか　ibari-ya 威張りや、などはどうですか。


----------



## almostfreebird

Yes, "親分肌の人 (おやぶんはだのひと,oyabun-hada-no hito) is a kind of compliment.

"Oyabun" itself means "boss" exclusively in yakuza(gang) world, though you can use the word in ordinary world as a joke.

oyabun=boss, kobun=henchman

oya=parent, ko=kodomo=child


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

親分風をふかす人　（　おやぶんかぜをふかすひと　）、
いばりちらす人、えらそうにする人

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

What about the word 高飛車な?  

...as in ずいぶん高飛車な人だな.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

jp_fr_linguaphile said:


> What about the word 高飛車な?
> 
> ...as in ずいぶん高飛車な人だな.


 
Yes, but the word 高飛車（　たかびしゃ　）　will be mentioned referring to 
an bossy attitude or action which will be taken without listening to 
what other people want.

飛車　（　ひしゃ　）　comes from Japanese chess game which is very unique.


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Yes, but the word 高飛車（　たかびしゃ　）　will be mentioned referring to
> an bossy attitude or action which will be taken without listening to
> what other people want.


 In other words, is it incorrect to use the expression to describe a person? 


> 飛車　（　ひしゃ　）　comes from Japanese chess game which is very unique.


 I think the homologue in chess is the knight. Is that right?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

jp_fr_linguaphile said:


> In other words, is it incorrect to use the expression to describe a person?
> I think the homologue in chess is the knight. Is that right?


 
ずいぶん高飛車な人だな. What a bossy guy he is. ! It can be referred also to a bossy person.

高飛車な態度にでる。　take a bossy action or attitude. I don't know the 
terms of Western chess. As I have mentioned, the Japanese chess is a very unique game and different from Korean, chinese and Western game.
The prisoners of war will not be killed and start attacking the army of
his own former king. The chess has its origin in India, they say.
I must go out early in the morning. 


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## cheshire

No, knight's counterpart is 桂馬 (keima), though knight is more powerful.
Rook is 飛車's counterpart. http://www.jca-chess.com/chess-2.htm


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

cheshire said:


> No, knight's counterpart is 桂馬 (keima), though knight is more powerful.
> Rook is 飛車's counterpart. http://www.jca-chess.com/chess-2.htm


Thanks for the correction and the link.


----------

